# Sandpiper Pier is HOT!!!



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Of course I caught hard head, sail cat and croker. But I alson caught a big speck, three blue fish and a slot red...

mmmmmm...mmmmm...mmmm

Already cooked by the time you read this.

Slow at first, but with a little wiggle, they happened.

Come try it. I was there, maybe 3 hours?

See you there...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job ! Sounds like you had a good trip.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice catch bro


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey good job i caught 5 small specks and a big 1 before you got there so you did better than me cause all those small specks were not legal.


----------



## cowboysfan (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice catch, theres a lot of specs at the sandpiper pier if you go at the right time.


----------

